# Memphis Meet Up



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Would anyone be interested in getting together in the Memphis area for a herf? Anyone from Memphis, Nashville, Arkansas, Mississippi, Alabama?
@Razorhog @CountryBoyBme @Olecharlie @Travoline @Dran @JtAv8tor

I'm sure there are some some other guys that I missed, and anyone would be welcome to bring friends who are non-forum members. I'm open to suggestions for when and where!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I would really enjoy that but it would be later in the year due to my schedule for the next 4 months.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't think it would be anytime soon @Olecharlie, but I hope we can make it happen. We should do a Nashville one too.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I think it would be cool to meet up at the Beale Street cigar festival, which is on August 31st. https://www.facebook.com/events/382680755821545/?active_tab=about


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nashville would be a weekend for me, but Memphis is only a 3.5 hr drive, looking like it'll be the 20th of either June, September, or January before I move... Or any random day in between... It'd be real nice if corporate could get their act together.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Razorhog said:


> I think it would be cool to meet up at the Beale Street cigar festival, which is on August 31st. https://www.facebook.com/events/382680755821545/?active_tab=about


We can definitely do that. I think Memphis Smoke is in October, that's another possibility.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

I will be game for something a little later this year. I know the next few months will be a little busy for me. Once I get slowed down count me in. Besides I need to head to Memphis and see the pyradoptics... just learned about whatever the heck that is today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CountryBoyBme (Oct 23, 2018)

Keep me informed guys, I will have to try and work my schedule around it. I work most weekends.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

@Travoline, I just had to look that up and I've lived here for 20+ years. Just so we're clear....that's the sculpture at the rest center as your driving north on I-55 from MS, right?? If so....hard pass, not worth it. Being from the Gulf Coast and having moved here in '94, I can't tell you how many hundreds of times I've driven by that. It's forgettable.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Travoline said:


> I will be game for something a little later this year. I know the next few months will be a little busy for me. Once I get slowed down count me in. Besides I need to head to Memphis and see the pyradoptics... just learned about whatever the heck that is today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rabidawise said:


> @Travoline, I just had to look that up and I've lived here for 20+ years. Just so we're clear....that's the sculpture at the rest center as your driving north on I-55 from MS, right?? If so....hard pass, not worth it. Being from the Gulf Coast and having moved here in '94, I can't tell you how many hundreds of times I've driven by that. It's forgettable.


This thing?? 
Yep @Rabidawise is right. IMO.
*If* I were passing through *and* I had to stop for a whizz, I might walk over and take a look. Even then it's doubtful.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Haha that’s all it is? Someone was talking about it at work and the name made it sound a lot cooler than it is. Oh well, there is still BassPro in the pyramid and central bbq. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

@Travoline there is a MS river museum on mud island and a pedestrian/bike bridge across the Mississippi river with sights and attractions. 
If you're interested in that sort of thing. I haven't been myself, but it's one of the things I wanna do "some day".

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

As much as it pains me to admit it, having a beer at the top of Bass Pro and looking out over the city is pretty cool. I haven't been to Mud Island in years. We can go to any BBQ joint you like @Travoline!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok....quick update and potential(?) plan....

Oct. 19 is the Memphis Smoke event. I know that @Dran and I have talked about attending. Anyone else want to join?

https://www.tinderboxtn.com/memphis-smoke
@Razorhog @Olecharlie @Travoline @JtAv8tor @Peapaw

(Tag anyone I missed)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Ok....quick update and potential(?) plan....
> 
> Oct. 19 is the Memphis Smoke event. I know that @Dran and I have talked about attending. Anyone else want to join?
> 
> ...


The wife and I are talking about it... it's a yes for right now.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

That’s the wife’s birthday weekend, so she might enjoy a no-kids trip to Memphis. Looks like a nice event, Willy Herrera will be there. As for now, count me in. 


Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

https://www.tinderboxtn.com/memphis-smoke

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Heres hoping I'M either not on shift yet, or its a weekend off! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Put me down as tentative, pending travel schedule for work, although October is usually a slow month that they don’t like us traveling and spending money in. 


"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice! This could shape up to be a good group!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

What venue is this going to use?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Ok....quick update and potential(?) plan....
> 
> Oct. 19 is the Memphis Smoke event. I know that @Dran and I have talked about attending. Anyone else want to join?
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, this is only like a 6 hour drive for me...

Is anyone thinking about doing the premium package and going to the party the night prior?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> What venue is this going to use?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Hmmmm, this is only like a 6 hour drive for me...
> 
> Is anyone thinking about doing the premium package and going to the party the night prior?


I was considering it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> I was considering it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to see what weekend I have drill in October once it gets a bit closer before I'll know if I'm able to attend.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Looked at some photos of the shop, it looks like kind of a small place to host a big event like this, unless there are extra rooms I'm not seeing? Only looks like a few tables and a few couches in the lounge area...


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small building, how many people do they expect to attend?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

From what I understand, it’s not just inside the store. They’ll be up and down the sidewalk outside. Pretty sure there is an open parking it across the street. I’ll see if I can call them and ask how they’re doing it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok, the blue arrow is the from door. They take over the back parking lot which is circled in red. They put up big event tents, tables, chairs, etc. They'll have a BBQ trailer out back on the sidewalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Should be nice outside that time of year. I'd be inclined to bring some folding chairs and a cooler of beer.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I can’t really say this far out but I would like to join in the fun with you guys!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Razorhog said:


> Should be nice outside that time of year. I'd be inclined to bring some folding chairs and a cooler of beer.


It would sure be nice if it was BYOB! I don't know that it is though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> I can't really say this far out but I would like to join in the fun with you guys!


We'd love to have you out Charlie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I'll be in Memphis from August 5-9....just saying....

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> I'll be in Memphis from August 5-9....just saying....
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


You and I are herfing down for sure!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> I'll be in Memphis from August 5-9....just saying....
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Dang it I am still in Korea lmao

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

@Hickorynut....did that like indicate you wanting to make the drive?? lol


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> @Hickorynut....did that like indicate you wanting to make the drive?? lol


Yepper by way of Nashville and @Hickorynut can pick me up, I hate driving. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Yepper by way of Nashville and @Hickorynut can pick me up, I hate driving. :vs_laugh:


Now that sounds like a plan!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> You and I are herfing down for sure!


 @TexaSmoke i may actually be in Memphis the same week. Out on the east side of town close to the airport.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Travoline said:


> @TexaSmoke i may actually be in Memphis the same week. Out on the east side of town close to the airport.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I work by the airport, easy to scoop you up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Travoline said:


> @TexaSmoke i may actually be in Memphis the same week. Out on the east side of town close to the airport.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be staying in an AirBnb on mud island. Let's try to hook up if possible.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

@Cossie, didn't know you were in Nashville. Hope we can add you to this list in October!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> @Cossie, didn't know you were in Nashville. Hope we can add you to this list in October!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I'm in Nashville. Thanks for the mention.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------

